# Upgrade RAM-DDR2 (Problem)



## ramakanta (Feb 15, 2014)

My Friend's PC has model No. - HCL EZEEBEE MAX 4781 p4 506 
 Mother board name P4M800PRO-M 
 FSB 1066
 AGP8X
 ATA133
 windows Xp SP3
 it was previously installed 256MB of RAM DDR1 . Now he upgraded to 1Gb DDR2 RAM ( in DDR2 Slot, DDR1 removed from system ). but problem is system properties show 512MB of RAM . when search in internet(
*www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=574&MenuID=16&LanID=9 ), it supported 2Gb Memory . what's the problem , need help ???
 thank you.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2014)

check if the motherboard is updated to the latest available bios version.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> check if the motherboard is updated to the latest available bios version.



how to Bios updated,??? present bios version dated is 2005


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2014)

The website of ecs looks to be down ATM so I will check the link later. Anyway, you can use cpu-z to determine the bios version of the motherboard [ post the cpu-z screenshot of CPU, memory, SPD and motherboard tabs here ]. Check on the manufacturers website if they have any updated bios version to offer.

- - - Updated - - -

Al, right the website is working now. Go to that link [ make sure it's the correct one based on your mobo rev. ]. Click on the download link, then click on bios. There you can download bios from 3 servers [ Global, Europe and china ]. As per the link you posted the latest bios info :



> BIOS Name BIOS for P4M800PRO-M (PCB:1.x)
> Version 070626 (2007/06/26 released)


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 20, 2014)

attached .. all the screenshot ...

*s30.postimg.org/q2lx48i9p/image.jpg

*s30.postimg.org/rf3m64fp9/image.jpg

*s30.postimg.org/mwwq0aa9p/image.jpg

*s30.postimg.org/y88kg4vwd/image.jpg

*s30.postimg.org/6tfnmqjct/image.jpg

*s30.postimg.org/uffv8x1ml/image.jpg

*s30.postimg.org/v6hs66irh/image.jpg


Processors	 
Number of processors	1
Number of threads	1

APICs	 
Processor 0	
     -- Core 0	
         -- Thread 0	0

Processors Information	 
Processor 1	ID = 0
     Number of cores	1 (max 1)
     Number of threads	1 (max 1)
     Name	Intel Pentium 4 506
     Codename	Prescott
     Specification	Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
     Package (platform ID)	Socket 775 LGA (0x4)
     CPUID	F.4.9
     Extended CPUID	F.4
     Core Stepping	G1
     Technology	90 nm
     Core Speed	2661.7 MHz
     Multiplier x FSB	20.0 x 133.1 MHz
     Rated Bus speed	532.3 MHz
     Stock frequency	2666 MHz
     Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, EM64T
     L1 Data cache	16 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
     Trace cache	12 Kuops, 8-way set associative
     L2 cache	1024 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
     FID/VID Control	no




Chipset	 
Northbridge	VIA P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800/CN700 rev. 00
Southbridge	VIA VT8237 rev. 00
Graphic Interface	AGP
AGP Revision	3.0
AGP Transfer Rate	8x
AGP SBA	supported, enabled
Memory Type	DDR2
Memory Size	1024 MBytes
Channels	Single
Memory Frequency	266.2 MHz (1:2)
DRAM Interleave	2-way
CAS# latency (CL)	4.0
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD)	4
RAS# Precharge (tRP)	4
Cycle Time (tRAS)	12
Command Rate (CR)	2T

Memory SPD	 
DIMM #	1
     SMBus address	0x51
     Memory type	DDR2
     Module format	Regular UDIMM
     Manufacturer (ID)	(FF00000000000000)
     Size	1024 MBytes
     Max bandwidth	PC2-5300 (333 MHz)
     Part number	RM1GB383CA-53EC2
     Serial number	FFFFFFFF
     Manufacturing date	Week 40/Year 08
     Number of banks	1
     Data width	64 bits
     Correction	None
     Nominal Voltage	1.80 Volts
     EPP	no
     XMP	no
JEDEC timings table	CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
     JEDEC #1	3.0-3-3-9-12 @ 200 MHz
     JEDEC #2	4.0-4-4-12-16 @ 266 MHz
     JEDEC #3	5.0-5-5-15-20 @ 333 MHz


Monitoring	 
Mainboard Model	P4M800PRO-M (0x000002D4 - 0x649B4150)

LPCIO	 
LPCIO Vendor	ITE
LPCIO Model	IT8705
LPCIO Vendor ID	0x90
LPCIO Chip ID	0x8705
LPCIO Revision ID	0x3

Hardware Monitors	 
Hardware monitor	ITE IT87
     Voltage 0	1.38 Volts [0x56] (CPU VCORE)
     Voltage 1	1.76 Volts [0x6E] (VIN1)
     Voltage 2	3.31 Volts [0xCF] (+3.3V)
     Voltage 3	5.00 Volts [0xBA] (+5V)
     Voltage 4	11.52 Volts [0xB4] (+12V)
     Voltage 5	-12.99 Volts [0xCB] (-12V)
     Voltage 6	-7.74 Volts [0x79] (-5V)
     Voltage 7	4.70 Volts [0xAF] (+5V VCCH)
     Voltage 8	3.18 Volts [0xC7] (VBAT)
     Temperature 0	33°C (91°F) [0x21] (TMPIN0)
     Temperature 1	28°C (82°F) [0x1C] (TMPIN1)
     Fan 0	2250 RPM [0x4B] (FANIN0)
     Fan PWM 0	0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM0)
     Fan PWM 1	0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM1)
     Fan PWM 2	0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM2)

Hardware monitor	ACPI
     Temperature 0	30°C (85°F) [0xBD8] (THRM)


PCI Devices	 
Description	Host Bridge
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x0314
     Revision ID	0x00

Description	Host Bridge
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 1 (0x01)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x1314
     Revision ID	0x00

Description	Host Bridge
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 2 (0x02)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x2314
     Revision ID	0x00

Description	Host Bridge
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 3 (0x03)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x3208
     Revision ID	0x00

Description	Host Bridge
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 4 (0x04)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x4314
     Revision ID	0x00

Description	Host Bridge
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 7 (0x07)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x7314
     Revision ID	0x00

Description	PCI to PCI Bridge
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 1 (0x01), function 0 (0x00)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0xB198
     Revision ID	0x00

Description	Modem
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 8 (0x08), function 0 (0x00)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x134D
     Model ID	0x2189
     Revision ID	0x04

Description	Ethernet Controller
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 11 (0x0B), function 0 (0x00)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x10EC
     Model ID	0x8139
     Revision ID	0x10

Description	IDE Controller
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 15 (0x0F), function 0 (0x00)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x3149
     Revision ID	0x80

Description	IDE Controller
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 15 (0x0F), function 1 (0x01)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x0571
     Revision ID	0x06

Description	USB Controller (UHCI)
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 16 (0x10), function 0 (0x00)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x3038
     Revision ID	0x81

Description	USB Controller (UHCI)
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 16 (0x10), function 1 (0x01)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x3038
     Revision ID	0x81

Description	USB Controller (UHCI)
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 16 (0x10), function 2 (0x02)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x3038
     Revision ID	0x81

Description	USB Controller (UHCI)
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 16 (0x10), function 3 (0x03)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x3038
     Revision ID	0x81

Description	USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI)
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 16 (0x10), function 4 (0x04)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x3104
     Revision ID	0x86

Description	PCI to ISA Bridge
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 17 (0x11), function 0 (0x00)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x3227
     Revision ID	0x00

Description	Audio device
Location	bus 0 (0x00), device 17 (0x11), function 5 (0x05)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x3059
     Revision ID	0x60

Description	VGA Controller
Location	bus 1 (0x01), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header	
     Vendor ID	0x1106
     Model ID	0x3344
     Revision ID	0x01


DMI	 
DMI BIOS	
     vendor	American Megatrends Inc.
     version	080012
     date	12/10/2005

DMI System Information	
     manufacturer	ECS
     product	P4M800PRO-M
     version	1.0
     serial	00000000
     UUID	{03000200-0400-0500-0006-000700080009}

DMI Baseboard	
     vendor	ECS
     model	P4M800PRO-M
     revision	1.0
     serial	00000000

DMI System Enclosure	
     manufacturer	ECS
     chassis type	Desktop
     chassis serial	00000000

DMI Processor	
     manufacturer	Intel
     model	Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
     clock speed	2660.0 MHz
     FSB speed	133.0 MHz
     multiplier	20.0x

DMI Memory Module	
     designation	DIMM0

DMI Memory Module	
     designation	DIMM1
     size	512 MBytes (single bank)

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J1A1 (internal)
     designation	PS2Mouse (external)
     port type	Mouse Port
     connector	PS/2

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J1A1 (internal)
     designation	Keyboard (external)
     port type	Keyboard Port
     connector	PS/2

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J2A2 (internal)
     designation	USB1 (external)
     port type	USB
     connector	Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J2A2 (internal)
     designation	USB2 (external)
     port type	USB
     connector	Access Bus (USB)

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J4A1 (internal)
     designation	LPT 1 (external)
     port type	Parallel Port ECP/EPP
     connector	DB-25 male

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J2A1 (internal)
     designation	COM A (external)
     port type	Serial Port 16550A
     connector	DB-9 male

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J6A1 (internal)
     designation	Audio Mic In (external)
     port type	Audio Port
     connector	Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J6A1 (internal)
     designation	Audio Line In (external)
     port type	Audio Port
     connector	Mini Jack (headphones)

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J6B1 - AUX IN (internal)
     port type	Audio Port
     connector	On Board Sound Input From CD-ROM

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J6B2 - CDIN (internal)
     port type	Audio Port
     connector	On Board Sound Input From CD-ROM

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J6J2 - PRI IDE (internal)
     connector	On Board IDE

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J6J1 - SEC IDE (internal)
     connector	On Board IDE

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J4J1 - FLOPPY (internal)
     connector	On Board Floppy

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J9H1 - FRONT PNL (internal)
     connector	9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J1B1 - CHASSIS REAR FAN (internal)

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J2F1 - CPU FAN (internal)

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J8B4 - FRONT FAN (internal)

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J9G2 - FNT USB (internal)

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J6C3 - FP AUD (internal)

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J9G1 - CONFIG (internal)

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J8C1 - SCSI LED (internal)

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J9J2 - INTRUDER (internal)

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J9G4 - ITP (internal)

DMI Port Connector	
     designation	J2H1 - MAIN POWER (internal)

DMI Extension Slot	
     designation	AGP
     type	AGP 4x
     width	32 bits
     populated	yes

DMI Extension Slot	
     designation	PCI1
     type	PCI
     width	32 bits
     populated	yes

DMI Physical Memory Array	
     location	Motherboard
     usage	System Memory
     correction	None
     max capacity	4096 MBytes
     max# of devices	2

DMI Memory Device	
     designation	DIMM0
     format	DIMM
     type	unknown

DMI Memory Device	
     designation	DIMM1
     format	DIMM
     type	SDRAM
     total width	64 bits
     data width	64 bits
     size	512 MBytes


Graphics	 
Number of adapters	1

Graphic APIs	 

Display Adapters	 
Display adapter 0	
     Name	VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP
     Memory size	32 MB
     PCI device	bus 1 (0x1), device 0 (0x0), function 0 (0x0)
     Vendor ID	0x1106 (0x1019)
     Model ID	0x3344 (0x2122)
     Performance Level	0


Software	 
Windows Version	Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2014)

Here are the possibilities :

1. Compatibility issue .. Try updating Bios.
2. Faulty Rma slot ... Try another ram slot.
3. Partially faulty ram module ... You have to  RMA it then.
4. The contact pins of ram module can get dusty from time to time and dust can just stick with it ... Take an eraser and gently rub it on the contact pins to get the golden color back again. Then install the ram module.


----------



## ramakanta (May 5, 2014)

topgear said:


> Here are the possibilities :
> 
> 1. Compatibility issue .. Try updating Bios.
> 2. Faulty Rma slot ... Try another ram slot.
> ...



finally tried  2,3 &4 option , still issued . but update BIOS. confusing ??? help .???


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2014)

looks like a compatibility issues between motherboard and ram. A bios update may or may not fix it. About bios updating first download the package and as per ecs website :


> *Please use the utility included in the package to flash the BIOS *



Assuming you have RMAed ram modules and got them replaced .. may I know the brand name ?


----------

